# Whole Hog Set-up



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2005)

This was the set-up at my brother-in-law's place a few weeks ago...not bad!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Susan,

What are the square things, solar panels?? :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 8, 2005)

Now that's the real deal Greg. Great pics. Looks like secures were used with butcher twine to hold it on. Why the foil on the ears? When they blow up like a big tater chip snag and eat. Mighty tasty. Improvised and seat of the pants cooking over coals are the best hogs you'll ever have. You would not want me at a pig picking. Jowl first, Then go for those inner tenderloins.Let every one else have a go at what they want. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Man Greg great pics!  I'd love to do a whole hog one day!  Ritch said the Gator will be big enough for a suckling so I'll have to give that a go once I get the hang of it!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Where does one acquire a whole pig?



From your friends farm!!!  :lmao: 

You can order them from a butcher.  There is one out my way in Catlett called Wilson's Farm Market will get them for you.  Might be a ride for you Susan!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to get out there.  Have you ever gotten a brisket from them?
> 
> My friend doesn't have cute little pigs (or big fat hogs, either). Just cows and horses and lots and lots of cats.



Yes Susan they always have plenty of choice packers for $2.69lb.  I've been happy with everyone I've gotten there, except for the price.  They are super friendly and have a good selection of all kinds of sausages too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Omigod, that sounds like heaven!  I can only find tiny 5# flats and they're always $4.39+ per pound.
> 
> I had planned to go this past Saturday, but didn't end up in Haymarket 'til Sunday so that didn't work.  And I was supposed to be meeting a guy in Catlett (that's where it is, right?) to work on some written materials for his lumber mill, but he fell off a roof, so I'm not sure when I'm getting up there now.



Yeah it's right off of 28.  Check your Super Wally for packers and try the select if that is all they have.  I was happy with them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> We don't have super wally's here in snobby nova, my good man!  The one near ctown, wv (my gambling mecca) sells enhanced butts and select briskies.  bleah.



There's a Super Wal Mart in Manassas, Fredericksburg and Culpeper!  Don't knock the "select" brisket till ya try one though.  I too was very skeptical until I tried one and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2005)

chunk said:
			
		

> Susan Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!  Definitely don't buy steaks there!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2005)

Ahhh another Virginian!!!  Welcome E55er!  I used to live up your way, Mason Neck is a beautiful place!  Lot's of deer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

E55er said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All good things come to an end sometime!   I'm not talking smack before the season starts, don't wanna jinx my Skins!!  :-#


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2005)

Take your football talk to the GD section...thankx! :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice solar panels Susan, or is it Greg? #-o


----------

